# Aerospace 303... on Wicker?



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys,

My Mother has plenty of wicker / rattan furniture as well as a few re-purposed wicker bicycle baskets as planters inside her house.

she's mentioned that the wicker looks to be drying out a bit and I would think that's due to varying levels of moisture from watering as well as UV rays and temperature changes (the furniture is in the conservatory)

With my detailing hat on I wondered if 303 Aerospace would work well in this situation? I see on their website they use 303 for protecting outdoor patio furniture but this wicker is natural and not sealed, so I wonder if it would work as well?

The Mrs has a wicker basket on her bicycle so if 303 would work i'd be applying it here too!

cheers for any guidance


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

linseed oil

Danish oil

something natural organic oil

If it needs to hold soil or is going to be getting wet then after a thorough clean a coat of polyurethane varnish or a yacht varnish would be good.


----------

